
Missing body found on Saddleworth Moor identified - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-38757699
======
gus_massa
This looks like a local police article. Is there some context to make this
"anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity"?

~~~
teh_klev
This:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-e8c6cbab-
da44-4a3c-8...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-e8c6cbab-
da44-4a3c-8f9b-c4fccd53dd24)

~~~
gus_massa
Thanks. Weird enough.

The link is in the middle of the article, but I must have ignored it because
it looks like the links to unrelated stories that are popular now in newspaper
pages.

